# Broccolini for plated dinner



## cookingincali (May 23, 2019)

We have a plated dinner for 150 coming up, and the client specified broccolini as the veg. 

I am concerned about keeping the color nice after cooking the broccolini, and holding it in the banquet cart. 

Does anyone have suggestions for recipe or the best prep method to keep the color and texture nice? Should we blanch?

We have a full kitchen onsite. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I'd blanch first to retain the color.
When holding dinners in a banquet cart, time is the enemy. 
If possible, start plating as close to sit down and salad time to avoid the food staying too long in the cart.


----------



## cookingincali (May 23, 2019)

Thank you chefross!


----------



## PoorlyChef (May 30, 2019)

Lightly steam, submerge in an ice bath to shock it, lay it out single layer in steamer pans, store in the walk-in until service time, heat as needed during plating to retain the color.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

This thread is a little tiny bit old ... but I'll add my thoughts ...

I'd leave it fresh-raw. Chop it up coarsely adding some shredded carrots and some minced onion. I'd finish it with a lemon-butter-pepper dressing and add some toasted pecans on top. It's sorta like a cole-slaw type dish.

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------

